

Show HN: Our week long project - trying to do the wishlist better - jbbarnes

Hi guys,<p>We have just built Ultimategiftlists.com<p>My girlfriend keeps asking me what I want for Christmas. I also need to buy stuff for my nephew. So I wrote a list of stuff out for my girlfriend and sent her an email of links showing her the stuff I wanted. I found that my brother did exactly the same to show me what I should get my nephews.<p>There had to be a better way to do this. Amazon wishlist exists but it doesn't do it as effectively as I wanted. Therefore my mate and I built our new site - www.ultimategiftlists.com - it's hopefully very simple to use and has a really cool feature called 'giftmark' which enables you to add items to your list on the move. We originally built it just for us, to solve the problem I describe above. But, we figured it could be useful to other people.<p>We'd love any feedback you may have. Thanks in advance for looking at it.
======
kevin_morrill
Pretty slick. I like how simple it is. Does a good job solving the cold start
problem. It's fun to look through stuff and come across things I'd want to
add.

The share area on the left-side keeps overlapping the left set of tiles. Makes
it hard to read.

The contact us link doesn't work. This might be because there are other JS
errors on the page.

~~~
jbbarnes
Awesome! Really glad you like it!

The share area, we agree - we'll remove that.

The Contact Us part does actually work but we've not made it v clear so we'll
adjust. When you press it, if you look closely, you'll see a new tile appear
(top left) that says 'send us an email' - it's not clear enough though so
we'll look to adjust. Thanks.

------
daemon13
Guys, your landing page is badly broken - my FF back button is not working. I
like your site's design, but after pressing back button 20 times
unsuccessfully, I started to hate your site as if it was my enemy :-)

I suggest you fix it for unsofisticated users like myself.

~~~
jbbarnes
Hi, thanks for commenting.

Just so I am clear - you were doing stuff on the site and then clicked the
FireFox back button and the site seemed to screw up in someway? Sorry for
probably misunderstanding - but just want to know exactly what the issue is.

thanks

EDIT: We now know what you mean and have added to the list! Thanks!

------
jerryji
Looks good. To see what (Christmas) gifts people actually bought, you can
checkout <http://bizspeaking.com/christmas>

------
withinthreshold
So you monetize it via Amazon affiliate program, right?

~~~
jbbarnes
Hi,

Yes Amazon affiliates and also Skimlinks (skimlinks.com)..

------
jbbarnes
clickable: <http://www.ultimategiftlists.com>

~~~
xr4tiii
all I get is a 404 page.

